# Parsippany NJ Show Nov. 20, 2011



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The Parsippany NJ slot car show will be next Sunday, Nov. 20th at the PAL building on Baldwin Rd. Always a great show. If you can make it, please come so we can have a good turnout.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:dude: I'll be there !


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Me 2 or 3!!!!
>Tom<


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If you can, please make the time and come support our hobby.

The slot car shows have been struggling and we may be in danger of losing some of the few which are still around. I have been lucky enough to be setting up at the shows for about the last 10 years, but it is getting harder to put in the time and money necessary when attendance and purchasing are down. I have heard from a few vendors who are also beginning to doubt whether they will continue to attend based on the lack of sales and sometimes the lack of attendance. Sometimes the show's promoters are questioning running future shows.

In the northeast of the US, we are lucky to have as many shows as we do. There are parts of this country where there are no shows. We're pretty fortunate here.

I personally have cut my show schedule way down. I no longer do any shows that require me to travel more than an hour each way or put out a substantial amount of money for table space. Why? I have done a number of shows in the past few years where I have sold only one car - not a big money car, just a plain old $15 special. That's not nearly enough to cover expenses or make a multi-hour round trip (and the pre-show work) worth the time. While I (and others) enjoy doing the shows, I doubt many will continue to do so if they are losing money.

There is one other item I would like to mention. When you attend the shows, please do not try to nickle and dime the dealers on minor purchases. This seems to have become more prevelant lately (based on my converstaions with others) and adds an unnecessary hassle to what should be an enjoyable experiance. Much thought goes into the pricing of items. While I know many of you may think that spending $30-$40 is a large purchase and deserves some type of "break", in reality, it is not. The profit margin is very low. If I have to put out $100+ for tables, gas and tolls, I probably have to sell at least $500 worth of stock just to break even.

As an example, at my last show, someone tried to get a better deal than 3/$10 on new MM bodies while only wanting to buy about $20-$30 worth. I was only making about 30 cents per body and had to buy thousands of them to get that price. Now someone wanted a break to buy 9 or 10. If you were on the seller's side of the table, what would you think?

Haggling over big ticket items is one thing. Haggling over a $10-$15 car is just plain annoying.

This isn't a complaint, but rather something for you to mull over. There are a few big time dealers who are questioning the wisdom of putting in the time and effort for so little return. We understand the economy is bad, but sometimes the lack of attendance (and increasing haggling over minor amounts) is more depressing. If the interest in the shows is dying out, the shows will soon follow.

I hope those of you that can make this and other shows will do so.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

ok please read the post its not a good idea to have 2 show on same day ty


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joe... I like what you posted and having gone to a few shows and seeing people nickel and dime sellers to save a few pennies is the main reason I haven't set up a table of my own. I don't tolerate people who are like that very well. In fact, I'd rather keep my stuff than deal with them. I've had a run of them on ebay lately ... despite the fact that my terms are clearly listed, I seem to keep attracting buyers who think those terms shouldn't apply to them ... and between that hassle, the low profit (if any), ebay fees, Paypal fees combined with Paypal's new polices that take affect next year... I can see my selling days as coming to an end. I have a lot of great stuff I'd like to sell, but I have too much to deal with in my personal life to deal with people always looking to get over. The Hell with it... I'll just leave in my attic until my grandkids find it... long after I'm gone. Maybe then it will be worth what I paid for it when the hobby was popping in the early 2000's. LOL! 

I also think part of the problem is this: it's a small hobby that saw it's resurgence a few years back and is now dying off again. As hardcores, we all have most of the same stuff... which makes selling even harder. Case in point: How many Candy Red MM Mustangs does one need in their collection? A slow economy, an ever shrinking hobby and an excess of goods all spell bad news for slot car shows, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

VJ,
No question that part of the problem lies in the fact that a show is limited by it's location (for the most part) to local attendees. People attending have seen a lot of the merchandise we vendors bring to a show. So while what's on my table may really appeal to someone outside the northeast, everyone here has seen it multiple times.

And you are spot on about many people having collected a lot of what they want.

Personally, I hope the shows survive as I like to gather with the other vendors and shoot the breeze. And for some of us it's a chance to swap inventory. But I'm not going to lose money and spend hours in preparation if the interest just isn't there.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joe... I really hope they survive too. I really enjoyed the few I've gone to and I plan to attend the next Allentown Show. I could see why they are less atrractive to vendors now. No doubt. That's a tough gig, you gotta really love it.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I went I saw I conquered.

I supported most guys there and had fun chewing the fat with some.

Got some bargains and some absolute steals!!!

Saw some HT'ers like VJ, Big Jim from PA the 2 nuts from North Jersey Dave and Tom and a few others. Hank who runs 2 Drag Races a year in Skippack was there too.

Lots of good people and hope the turn out is what they expected. Looked crowded to me thats for sure!!

See you all at the next show. Morgan something or another??


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:I was @ the HO-NJ show yesterday & it was great as usual !!Just seeing the guys is a Blast !! Picked up a few items I needed & a few others I did not ! (LOL !)

Just as a suggestion for those coming in from Brooklyn & Long Island, I have found a way to travel from Brooklyn & back paying only...12$ in tolls !
What I do is after I get after I get off the Belt @ 66th I take 3rd Ave under the Gowanus & avoid the perinnial tie ups. swing onto Hamilton Ave & turn into Hicks St up until I can swing onto the Brooklyn Bridge. I drive into Manhattan,take the FDR south into West street & take the Holland Tunnel across ( Its free going into Jersey ) to where I can take TRUCK Route 1& 19 into route # 7 Newark- Jersey City Tpke that goes straight into I - 280 West that goes into I - 80 West & get off @ the Parsippany exit. Total cost in Tolls ?....ZERO !!NO NJT tolls either ! Going back I only had to pay the $ 12 toll for the Bayonne Bridge to Staten Island to get back to Brooklyn via the Verrazzano Bridge.
I also make it a point if I can not to gas up until I get to New Jersey where I can pay $ 3.15 ( Cash ) / Gal. as opposed to $ 3.65 in Brooklyn.


Neal:dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

ok next midwest shows r sunday march and nov 18 th 2012 please read ty


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Word on the street is the Parsippany show is on May 20. Is this true?
Thanks for any info.
>Tom<


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Word on the street is YES.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks!!!! Now to just save up some moola. 
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So I have an issue and won't be making the show. 

Al leave me alone lol

I am going away next weekend for 3 days at Cape May. Sunset beach fri and sat nights. If you've never been its amazing. You drive down this long narrow road that leads to senset beach, your surrounded by water, only behind you, its a pretty wild scene. ANd with a good sky, you watch the sun drop off the horizon, and tyour basically feeling like your out in the middle of the ocean.

So my table at Petes show will be at the fall show date. 

Have a good show evryone. See ya next time :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what? honeymoon? no!?


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Count me in.*

I'll be there with 300+ cars: Tjets, AFX, Tyco, Atlas, Faller, Lifelike, Riggen, AJ's, customs and more.
-Joe Saccomanno


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> So I have an issue and won't be making the show.
> 
> Al leave me alone lol
> 
> ...


can I go 2 ???????????
I LUV Beaches / coast :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------

